# Regla (menstruación)



## clares3

Hola a todos:
En otro hilo aún en marcha ha salido el término "demostración" como referencia a la menstruación. Nunca lo había oído. ¿Podéis hacerme saber cómo os referís en vuestros respectivos países a la mesntruación en términos coloquiales? En España se usa "la regla", "el mes", "el sangregorio", "el periodo", junto con las frases "me ha venido", "me ha bajado", "me ha dado".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos:
> En otro hilo aún en marcha ha salido el término "demostración" como referencia a la menstruación. Nunca lo había oído. ¿Podéis hacerme saber cómo os referís en vuestros respectivos países a la mesntruación en términos coloquiales? En España se usa "la regla", "el mes", "el sangregorio", "el periodo", junto con las frases "me ha venido", "me ha bajado", "me ha dado".


La regla, el mes, el período, "me ha venido" y "me ha bajado" son también utilizadas por las "féminas" locales. Una muy coloquial: "Me vino Andrés" (¿Qué Andrés? El que viene una vez por mes).
Otra que me contaron que hace muchísimo tiempo se escuchaba, tiene sus raíces en la historia nacional. En la última guerra civil de este país, en 1904, participaba por el bando colorado (del gobierno) un teniente general de nombre Pablo Galarza. A este buen señor no le temblaba el pulso a la hora de pasar a degüello a cuanto revolucionario blanco se le pusiera por delante. Te imaginarás entonces el porqué, con bastante morbo y una pizca de gracia, "vino Galarza" supo ser sinónimo de me vino la menstruación.
Saludos


----------



## clares3

MUchas gracias, Adolfo. Y lo de Galarza es graciosísimo; me lo quedo para mi uso por estos rumbos.


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana decimos de varias maneras: "tengo la luna", "me vino", "me bajó", "tengo compañía", "tengo visita".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Por acá además de algunas ya nombradas, decimos tambien..."estoy de parada", "tengo el semaforo en rojo", "estoy en esos días".

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## krloszz

Pues en Mexico casi lo mismo, estan en sus dias, su periodo, el mes, ya le bajo, anda de sangrona, etc etc


----------



## Alma Shofner

Aparte de la mayoría que citaron (eso de Galarza no la había escuchado) a mí mi mamá me preguntaba que si ya me había visitado Juan. No sé de donde sacó eso de Juan. Yo le preguntaba ¿Qué Juan? Y ella me contestaba que Juan Colorado. ¿Alguien había escuchado eso de Juan Colorado? El caso que hasta hoy día en mi calendario yo escribo visita JC (por lo de Juan Colorado).
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
La variedad es tremenda. Las contribuciones coloridas (lo del semáforo y el bueno de Juan Colorado) a la altura de Galarza, que creo que va ganando en originalidad.


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La variedad es tremenda. Las contribuciones coloridas (lo del semáforo y el bueno de Juan Colorado) a la altura de Galarza, que creo que va ganando en originalidad.


 
Me gusta más lo de *Juan Colorado* porque cualquiera lo entiende. Ya con lo de *Galarza* hay que hacer un introito más o menos extenso para explicarlo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Una variación de color desde Argentina:
Antiguamente según he sabido, se la llamaba Doña Rosa.


----------



## didakticos

Recuerdo un chiste del dinosaurio que comenzó a hacerle arrumacos a la dinosauria y esta no se dejaba. El dinosaurio le pregunta: "¿Qué te pasa, mi amor? ¿No querés hacer cositas?" Y la dinosauria le contestó: "No, es que estoy con el siglo". 

Clares preguntó al inicio por "demostración". Yo, al menos, nunca lo había escuchado antes como sinónimo.

No tengo ninguna otra acepción más que aportar al hilo, pero no pude resistir el impulso de dejarles este chiste.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Tambie he escuchado "me llego la visita".


----------



## bb008

Apoyando lo dicho ya por Rosa, también decimos "me vino" y "me vino la visitadora". Y también años atrás (lo decían en el tiempo de María Castañas) para indicar que "la tenías" o estaba a punto de venir, "voy a comprar galletas" señalando que debías comprar toallas sanitarias.

Saludos.-


----------



## flljob

Una que oí, siendo niño:

La corneó la luna.

(Aunque creo que se refería a la menarquia)

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

flljob said:


> Una que oí, siendo niño:
> 
> La corneó la luna.
> 
> (Aunque creo que se refería a la menarquia)
> 
> Saludos


 Esta me parece lindísima, pero no creo que se refiera a  la primera menstruación, porque justamente hace referencia al mes lunar, de 28 días.


----------



## inunines

En Argentina, decimos: "Me chorrea el bife"; "Me vomitó el vampiro"; "Me vino"; "Andrés me visitó"


----------



## Vampiro

inunines said:


> En Argentina, decimos: "Me chorrea el bife"...


Finitos…

Por acá hay varios coloquialismos también, ninguno muy original.
“Regla” es un término de lo más formal, e incluso usado por ginecólogos y obstetras; tanto que para control de embarazos siempre va anotado por ahí, en algún lugar de la planilla: F.U.R. (Fecha Última Regla)
Por lo demás se usa más o menos lo mismo que en todos lados (me vino, me llegó, etc)
Algunos que no se han mencionado:
Estar con bandera roja.
Vino la tía Meneses (la que huevea todos los meses)
Y el eufemístico “estoy indispuesta”, jé.

Arjona es experto en este tema, hasta le hizo una canción.
_


----------



## cacarulo

La del bife que chorrea y la del vampiro no las tenía. Más bien, creo que son usadas por un grupo de amigas, o algo así. No muy masivamente. Lo mismo que un aporte que hago: _bebé licuado_, que decía una persona que conocí.

En mi entorno socioeconómicoculturaleducativo (?), lo estándar es _menstruar_, _menstruación_, y apenas más informal percibo estar indispuesta. _Regla_ suena vulgar. _Andrés_, jocoso. _Me bajó_, (me) suena vulgar. Esas y _me vino _son las que conozco.


----------



## totor

Estimad@s coforer@s *Estimados coforeros*, lamento no tener nada interesante que aportar a este hilo, salvo una pregunta:

¿Se utiliza en el mismo sentido el plural?

Concretamente, ¿se dice 'me vinieron las reglas', etc., o siempre, en todos los casos, se utiliza el singular?

(Esta pregunta va para todo el mundo hispanohablante).

*El símbolo "@" no es una letra válida del alfabeto. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## S.V.

Nunca lo he oído así. Tampoco ''_periodos_'' para el mismo mes.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¿Se utiliza en el mismo sentido el plural?
> 
> Concretamente, ¿se dice 'me vinieron las reglas', etc., o siempre, en todos los casos, se utiliza el singular?


Uno podría imaginar situaciones en las que el plural sería idiomático:

_He estado usando la copa menstrual y he aprendido mucho acerca de mis reglas.
La oligomenorrea se da cuando las reglas son irregulares y oscilan en un rango inferior a seis u ocho períodos menstruales al año.
_
De modo que _me vinieron las reglas_ podría ser plausible en alguna que otra situación. Por ejemplo: _Cuando me vinieron las primeras reglas, sufrí muchos cólicos_, que “suena bien” porque tenemos un especificativo.

También es posible que el semantismo de “reglas” sea ligeramente distinto del que tiene en singular: podría interpretarse como el episodio de sangrado o como el propio sangrado. Sin embargo, lo más común es que se emplee en singular: _bajarle (a uno) la regla_,_ venirle (a uno) la regla_, _estar con la regla_, etc.


----------



## totor

Lo que decís es exactamente lo que necesitaba saber, José.

Pero sea como fuere, en vez de:


swift said:


> bajarle (a uno) la regla


yo diría:

_bajarle (a un*a*) la regla

_


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Finitos…
> 
> Por acá hay varios coloquialismos también, ninguno muy original.
> “Regla” es un término de lo más formal, e incluso usado por ginecólogos y obstetras; tanto que para control de embarazos siempre va anotado por ahí, en algún lugar de la planilla: F.U.R. (Fecha Última Regla)
> Por lo demás se usa más o menos lo mismo que en todos lados (me vino, me llegó, etc)
> Algunos que no se han mencionado:
> Estar con bandera roja.
> Vino la tía Meneses (la que huevea todos los meses)
> Y el eufemístico “estoy indispuesta”, jé.
> 
> Arjona es experto en este tema, hasta le hizo una canción.
> _




Te faltó la de andar con la marea roja...


----------



## totor

Tratando de profundizar mis conocimientos en este tema, ya que, como dijo blink en un hilo similar,


blink05 said:


> Mi experiencia en estos menesteres es limitada


me gustaría saber cómo llaman habitualmente al período en sí, a la menstruación, no a las frases asociadas, de las que tenemos ya un surtido completísimo.

Porque creo que el término 'regla' en sí no se utiliza mucho que digamos…


----------



## quethibum

Me imagino totor que piensas en "_la__s__ reglas_" francesas (a mí me llamó la atención al ver que en francés lo dicen en plural, "_*las *reglas_" o "_*mis *reglas_", todavía me sigue sonando raro hablar de "_mis reglas_", será porque dura varios días...).
En todo caso, yo siempre lo he oído y utilizado en singular, *la regla* (más que menstruación, eso con el médico pero en el día a día).

** Por mis pagos, vino "Rogelio", el "Sr Rojas" o "la _ruler_" (para los íntimos ), todo lo que empiece con R o tenga algo que ver con rojo, vale.


----------



## totor

Sí, el tema del plural lo habíamos visto un poco más arriba, quethibum.

Resuelto eso, lo que ahora me interesa específicamente es cómo es la manera *más habitual* de llamar a ese evento en los distintos países hispanohablantes: ¿período?, ¿regla?, ¿menstruación?

No me interesan tanto las frases graciosas y ocurrentes (de las que, como dije, tenemos en este hilo una gran profusión, que por supuesto me van a ser muy útiles), sino en este caso el nombre del hecho en sí.


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que en Chile el término más habitual es _regla_. Se usa tanto en el registro coloquial como en el formal y médico.
En el contexto de una consulta, la pregunta más normal de parte de un médico es con _regla_: _¿Cómo han estado tus reglas?_ También es la palabra que más frecuentemente se lee y se oye en los medios de prensa y es la habitual en el lenguaje del día a día.
En segundo lugar me parece que se usa _menstruación_ que es habitual en el ámbito médico y el registro formal, pero menos usada en el registro coloquial. Sin embargo, también he oído a amigos y parientes usarla en el ámbito relajado de una charla.
Me parece que aquí no se usa nunca _período_, a secas, sólo se usa esta palabra como parte de la expresión _período menstrual_, poco usada.


----------



## chileno

totor said:


> Resuelto eso, lo que ahora me interesa específicamente es cómo es la manera *más habitual* de llamar a ese evento en los distintos países hispanohablantes: ¿período?, ¿regla?, ¿menstruación?
> 
> No me interesan tanto las frases graciosas y ocurrentes (de las que, como dije, tenemos en este hilo una gran profusión, que por supuesto me van a ser muy útiles), sino en este caso el nombre del hecho en sí.



Esas tres son las que se usan/usaban en Chile.



totor said:


> yo diría:
> 
> _bajarle (a un*a*) la regla
> 
> _



Correcto, pero eso de bajarle a uno la regla viene para uno que se enoja y más encima maricón. Ojo, no de homosexualismo.


----------



## totor

chileno said:


> bajarle a uno la regla


Por mi barrio, cuando uno se ponía muy pesado, por H o por B, se le decía ¿estás en esos días?

Sea como fuere, son cosas no del enano fascista que uno lleva adentro, sino del enano machista.


----------



## jorgema

totor said:


> Sí, el tema del plural lo habíamos visto un poco más arriba, quethibum.
> 
> Resuelto eso, lo que ahora me interesa específicamente es cómo es la manera *más habitual* de llamar a ese evento en los distintos países hispanohablantes: ¿período?, ¿regla?, ¿menstruación?
> 
> No me interesan tanto las frases graciosas y ocurrentes (de las que, como dije, tenemos en este hilo una gran profusión, que por supuesto me van a ser muy útiles), sino en este caso el nombre del hecho en sí.



Pues, por las respuestas más arriba, lo más común parece ser *regla*. Es lo que más escuchaba yo en casa. Pero también *periodo *(con acentuación grave) es bastante común. Le vino la regla, está con su periodo, está con la regla, tiene el periodo, son frases que creo haber escuchado alguna vez. Extrañamente, no recuerdo el uso del verbo bajar en estos casos. 
Menstruación no combina con ninguna de esas frases, no es del ámbito coloquial. Es más del lenguaje médico, o de lo que uno leía en algún manual educativo para referirse al fenómeno en forma teórica.


----------



## totor

jorgema said:


> *periodo *(con acentuación grave)


Las dos formas son aceptadas por el DRAE, jorgema, tanto período como periodo.


----------



## jorgema

totor said:


> Las dos formas son aceptadas por el DRAE, jorgema, tanto período como periodo.



Lo sé, totor. Quise decir que nunca he escuchado a nadie hablar de su per*í*odo. Siempre que se referían a la regla era periodo, aunque en otros casos usaran la forma esdrújula. ¿Tal vez resultaba más fácil de pronunciar?


----------



## totor

Lo que es yo, si me refiero a la menstruación, siempre dije y diré 'período' con tilde, pero no puedo garantizar que en mi barrio no digan 'periodo' sin tilde  .

En todo caso, ambas formas remiten a lo mismo.


----------



## chileno

En Chile que yo sepa es per*í*odo.


----------



## quethibum

Personalmente, alguna vez he usado _periodo _(y no _per*í*odo _como parece ser el caso en Chile y Argentina), sobre todo para referirme a la duración (si dura x días; si es un periodo regular de 28 días o irregular). No me sorprende ni llama la atención si alguien habla o usa _periodo _más que _regla_, pero lo más natural para mí (y al menos por casa, entre mi familia y allegados) es "regla".
En los medios escritos veo que se usa _menstruación _(aunque también _regla_), pero como ya puse en mi post anterior, esa palabra la uso si estoy empleando un lenguaje más formal.


----------



## quethibum

Cuestión de edad, uso, generación, región... a mí el diptongo en cambio me suena mejor (¡policíaco y cardíaco me suena forzado! ).


----------

